# Cinesamples Session Drum Series: All Vol 1 + 2 + 3 = Bundle Price of $99!



## Cinesamples (Jul 13, 2009)

*Cinesamples Session Drummer Series*
_You'll never hire a live player again !!! (mu wah ha ha ha) _

Volume 1: Medium Swing Sticks @ 116 BPM ($49)
Volume 2: Ballad Brushes @ 58 BPM ($49)
Volume 3: Medium Swing Brushes @ 116 ($49)

*Volume 1 + 2 +3 Bundle: Special Sales price of $99 !!!!!! *

go here:

http://www.cinesamples.com/products/session-drummer-series/

for further explanations and audio and video demos

Basically these libraries are one stop solutions towards making drum tracks in these styles. They contain loops and a really nice construction kit!

So next time you get the call, the night before the mix, from the music editor saying, "Oh can you do a jazz trio ballad for the night club scene?" - you get to KEEP the royalties by not farming it out to a library. ... Which is the whole point? No?


_
PS Jazz is still cool, I just got the memo_



Mike and Mike 
Cinesamples.com
admin at cinesamples dot com


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Session Drummer Series Vol 1 Medium Swing Sticks*

EDITED


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Session Drum Series: Vol 1 Swing Sticks/Vol 2 Ballad Brushes*

This stuff is now for sale, I tried enclosing some graphics but got errors.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Session Drum Series: Vol 1 Swing Sticks/Vol 2 Ballad Brushes*

Hey Mikes...nice stuff

As a jazzer this stuff sounds like a good thing to have. Really like it.


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Session Drum Series: Vol 1 Swing Sticks/Vol 2 Ballad Brushes*

Just posted a very tasteful ballad demo done by Greg Schlaepfer. Volume 3 will most likely arrive by the end of the week - we will be sending a further coupon to those purchasing vol's 1 + 2 - making all three together a killer deal.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice idea, this libs! Sounds cool.

I wanted to buy via paypal but it says I have first to bring my money to them..., uhm .


----------



## IvanP (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Session Drum Series: Vol 1 Swing Sticks/Vol 2 Ballad Brushes*

That's exactly what I needed guys! I've been looking for some "real" and actually usable stuff like that, without having to give it an absurd funky vibe or anything too fancy...I only wish I had it on a previous project :mrgreen: 

Great neat sound, downloading as we speak 

I got the bundle, any hint on the price for the third installment? 

Best, 

Iván


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Session Drum Series: Vol 1 Swing Sticks/Vol 2 Ballad Brushes*

Sounds great, I especially like Greg Schlaepfer's Kit Only demos. /\~O 

Small heads up: the Ballad Brushes user manual link on your site points to the Medium Swing Sticks user manual, not the Ballad Brushes manual... :cry:


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice sounding! The demos are well hidden though  I had to scroll twice over the page hehe...


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Session Drum Series: Vol 1 Swing Sticks/Vol 2 Ballad Brushes*



Musictronics @ Tue Jul 21 said:


> Small heads up: the Ballad Brushes user manual link on your site points to the Medium Swing Sticks user manual, not the Ballad Brushes manual... :cry:



Ok hopefully this is fixed now.


Hey Ivan,
Not sure of the price yet, will know more soon.

Hey germancomponist,
Are you having some sort of paypal problem with our site?


----------



## gregjazz (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Session Drum Series: Vol 1 Swing Sticks/Vol 2 Ballad Brushes*



JMDNYC @ Tue Jul 21 said:


> I'd like to throw in a mini-review since I now have both libraries. I often have to do cues in a jazz style, and I've bought both EZDrummer Jazz and the Garritan JABB just to use the swirled brushes. This library is the best solution yet for brushes, and the combination of loops and kits is a really great approach. You can go between them seemlessly -- use the loop for in-time sections then switch to the kit for off-beats accents or certain hits, and they match perfectly.



Here's an example of the CineSamples swing drums switching back and forth between the loops and the kit.

http://www.gregjazz.com/upload/drumsolo.mp3

There are a bunch of drum solo loops included, so I'm switching back and forth from excerpts of those to my own drum solo parts.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 22, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## IvanP (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Session Drum Series: Vol 1 Swing Sticks/Vol 2 Ballad Brushes*

Great stuff, guys, probably the best Jazz kit I've ever played... 

Really, really love the detail in the sound, good stuff...

Keep'em coming...can't wait for your Woodwinds collection 8)


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok we have released version 3 Medium Swing Brushes.

We have also abandoned the fancy coupon system we were using as it caused massive confusion (actually mostly on our end).

*So now the price is $49 for each volume or all three for $99! Thats like buy two get one free style.
*
We sent out emails to all the customers who purchased the bundles before with their free copy of volume 3 - if you didn't get it please post here or drop us an email at our email addy. (admin atttt cinesamples doot com)


----------



## shakuman (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Mikes.
Why you do not run the sale for other products ? I am really looking to buy 
drum of wars,cine toms,cine harp,iron guitar any chance ? =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## mikebarry (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Shaku,

Yeh maybe we will look into adding a few more bundles or having a sale. The other mike is off on vacation so maybe next week sometime.

Cheers


----------



## shakuman (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanx Mike 1 0oD great news,I will keep looking o-[][]-o .

Shakuman.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 6, 2009)

One word: perfect. It's so obvious that composers put this together. Very easy to build a believable performance out of the construction material. Well thought-out, sounds terrific.


----------



## mikebarry (Oct 6, 2009)

Ned,

So glad you are enjoying it. I think for some reason its my favorite product of our "line". Mostly because I just love music of this type. Sometimes for fun I just let the ballad loops go, throw some bass on and noodle around on some changes. 

I have 2 Christmas projects (ballads of course) coming up where I am going to get to use these a lot with some sexophone and flugelinghorn. Can't wait.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh, and before I forget, a reminder that Stylus RMX loves those swinging sticks and brushes REX files. Thanks for offering that format. :wink:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 6, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Oct 06 said:


> Right, vol 1 and 3. Almost all of the content is REXed. 8)




Thanks guys. Ah shoot (maybe it is a good thing) - the brushes are the one thing i could use a bunch. Would love to get more jazz gigs but they just don't come up. The brushes could/can be used an myriad of ways.


Ned - how it is working with these brushes in Kontakt. I would think getting the brushes to 'play' realistically could be problematic. 

Thanks for any info.

All the best,



EDIT: hey just noticed the vid tutorial on brushes - seems easy enough in Kontakt. Still be cool to have these rex'd


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds cool!

+1 for faster tempo big band style drumming, fills ...etc


----------

